# Brand Spankin New



## smoejith (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey all, I'm so new to archery that I don't even have a bow yet. My friends just took me out to try his and I fell in love with it. I kind of know what I'm looking for in a bow now, but I'm just having a ton of trouble finding decent online resources to actually GET what I want.

I'm looking for an all Synthetic (no wood), take-down, recurve with a 55# draw. Can anyone point me to some good websites for that kind of thing?

Thanks. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Try the Traditional Archery Forum here on AT they can point you in the right direction.
Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* smoejith. Have fun here.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to a highly addictive, completely legal habit :hello2:


----------



## Money Man (Oct 21, 2010)

I have found www.outdoorsexperience.com has lots of products available, but I have not ordered anything from them. The prices seem to be within $5 of places like Dick's and Cabela's. www.archeryreport.com lists all manufacturers and has links to their websites if you are still looking for other items.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

May I suggest a martin jaguar take down a good bow for the money.I like the black (carbon look)riser with camo limbs...just my 2 cents...WELCOME TO AT!!!!!


----------

